# Diferencias entre qof y caf, tef y tav, alef he y ayin, samej sáin y shin.



## Er_lco

Hola a todos!

Estoy aprendiendo hebreo por gusto y hay ciertas preguntas las cuales no sé responder.

Quisiera saber diferencias entre:

1. qof y caf.
2. tef y tav.
3. alef, he y ayin.
4. samej, sáin y shin.

Gracias por adelantado.

¡Saludos!


----------



## Flaminius

1. qof y caf.
Quf is always pronounced /k/, whereas kaf can be /k/ or /x/.

2. te*t* y tav.
There is no difference in pronunciation.

3. alef, he y ayin.
Alef is glottal stop.  Hey is /h/ and Ayin is laryngeal fricative.

4. samej, sáin y shin.
Samech and sin (שׂ) have no difference in pronunciation.  Shin, שׁ, is pronounced /ʃ/.


----------



## Er_lco

Yo lo decía pues, por ejemplo, si a mí me dan una frase o palabra escrita en hebreo-castellano, para pasarla a hebreo, no sé qué poner entre las palabras que puse. Por eso quería diferencias.

Ejemplo:

Halkuldrakam:
הָלקוּלדרָקָם 

¿Sabe? Que no sé si va con esa "h", o con esa "k".. etc..


----------



## Outsider

Hola, Er_lco. Puede que este hilo anterior le ayude.


----------



## Er_lco

Gracias Outsider!

Pero lo que busco no es el "speaking", sino el "writing".

Por lo que leí puedo deducir que Tet se utiliza para "t", y Tav, para "th". ¿Cierto? ¿Y cuando va al final también se utiliza Tet?

Pero de lo demás que no entiendo no lo encontré.

Si podría ayudarme.. se lo agradecería.


----------



## amikama

Hola Er_lco:

Si le entiendo bien, quiere saber las reglas de transliteración de palabras no hebreas al hebreo, ¿verdad?

Generalmente, solemos transliterar /k/ como ק (y no como כּ), /t/ como ט, /th/ como ת, /s/ como ס (y no como שׂ), /sh/ como ש, y /h/ como ה. 

Espero que le sirva  

(P.D.: Perdónenme por mi español. Si tengo errores, por favor corríjanmelos. ¡Gracias!)


----------



## Er_lco

_Generalmente, solemos transliterar /k/ como ק (y no como כּ), /t/ como ט, /th/ como ת, /s/ como ס (y no como שׂ), /sh/ como ש, y /h/ como ה._ 

¡¡ESO ERA EXACTAMENTE LO QUE QUERÍA SABER!!
¡Muchas gracias!

Y unas cosas:

1.¿Siempre es así? ¿No hay excepciones?
2.¿Cómo puedo saber cuándo hay una "h" que es muda y se escriba con "alef"?
3.Entonces, esta palabra está bien escrita en hebreo, ¿cierto?
Halkuldrakam:
הָלקוּלדרָקָם

P.D.: No creo que hayas tenido ningún fallo al escribir en español. Lo haces muy bien. ¿De qué país eres?m

Un saludo


----------



## Er_lco

Ah! Dos cosas más:

(La i)
1. Entonces, ¿cuándo se utiliza  כּ ? ¿y שׁ?    
2. La letra "yod" es "i" en español, ¿no? Bueno, ¿cómo se escribe? ¿Hay algunas reglas a tener en cuenta?

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Er_lco

Y más cosillas:
 
¿Esto está bien escrito?
 
תפוֽג (Tapug) - Naranja 
תָפפוּח (Tapúaj) - Manzana
(ESTO LO SAQUÉ DE UNA WEB, PERO YO CREO QUE ESTÁ INCORRECTO)
¿Es así?
תָפוּג (Naranja)
תָפוּה (Manzana)


----------



## Flaminius

Er_lco said:
			
		

> Y más cosillas:
> 
> ¿Esto está bien escrito?
> 
> תפוֽג (Tapug) - Naranja
> תָפפוּח (Tapúaj) - Manzana
> (ESTO LO SAQUÉ DE UNA WEB, PERO YO CREO QUE ESTÁ INCORRECTO)
> ¿Es así?
> תָפוּג (Naranja)
> תָפוּה (Manzana)



Apple: ( tapuach) תַּפּוּח
Orange: תַּפּוּז (tapuz), which is short for  תַּפּוּחַ זָהָב (tapuach zahav: apple of gold).


----------



## Er_lco

Buf!! I´m CRAZY now..
 
 

Orange ==> Escrito es Tapuj o Tapuz?

¿Por qué a la T le escribes un punto en medio? תּ
¿Y la a? ¿Por qué sólo hay una raya y no ָ?
¿Y a la p por qué le pone el punto en medio también?
 
 

Apple ==> Escrito es Tapuach o Tapuaj?
Si dice que es ch al final, porqué pone la letra ח ?


----------



## solysombra

Flaminius said:
			
		

> Apple: ( tapuach) תַּפּוּח
> Orange: תַּפּוּז (tapuz), which is short for תַּפּוּחַ זָהָב (tapuach zahav: apple of gold).


 
Que no te confundas. El que transcribe *תפוח* por *tapuach*, está usando una transliteración "inglesa", ya que la palabra en hebreo termina en realidad con J, como Juana, y no con ch como chocolate. La transliteración al español es TAPÚAJ


----------



## Er_lco

Hey! Solysombra! Es lo que buscaba!

Pero ahora, podría responder a las demás cuestiones formuladas en el anterior post y en los anteriores? xDD

Sería un gran favor.

Saludos!


----------



## solysombra

Er_lco said:
			
		

> Buf!! I´m CRAZY now..
> 
> 
> 
> Orange ==> Escrito es Tapuj o Tapuz?
> 
> ¿Por qué a la T le escribes un punto en medio? תּ
> ¿Y la a? ¿Por qué sólo hay una raya y no ָ?
> ¿Y a la p por qué le pone el punto en medio también?
> 
> 
> 
> Apple ==> Escrito es Tapuach o Tapuaj?
> Si dice que es ch al final, porqué pone la letra ח ?


 
*D*ebes tomarlo con calma, el mundo no se creó en un día...
*O*range= naranja= tapuz (la z como en inglés, en zip, por ejemplo, que el una contracción de tapúaj zahav. (también naranja) y como ya dije, lo translitero para leer en español.
*L*a *ת* tiene un punto en el medio por ciertas reglas gramaticales que puedes obviarlas por el momento. No es una falta grave, y en todo caso es más grave agregarla cuando no corresponde que saltearla cuando corresponde.
*L*a *a* es a veces raya y a veces el otro signo. Depende de la palabra, su origen, etc, etc. Las dos son a, y yo lo aceptaría en este momento, sin hacerme mayores problemas.
*L*a *p *tiene punto en el medio porque sin punto, el mismo signo es *f*. En este caso sí es importante ponerlo.
Y por último, como ya dije, en inglés es más complicado porque las letras no tienen pronunciación única como en español. Por eso prefiero usar el español.
Y bueno, hay mucho más... pero de a poquito.
¡Suerte!


----------



## Er_lco

Anda! Poco a poco se van aclarando las ideas en mi mente... (poco a poco xDDD)

Y bueno, ¿podría mirar el post nº 7 y nº 8 y responder a las cuestiones?

Gracias por la ayuda.

Un gran saludo!


----------



## MarX

Hola Erico!

No sé si leerés mis respuestas. Sin embargo lo hago. 



Er_lco said:


> _Generalmente, solemos transliterar /k/ como ק (y no como כּ), /t/ como ט, /th/ como ת, /s/ como ס (y no como שׂ), /sh/ como ש, y /h/ como ה._
> 
> ¡¡ESO ERA EXACTAMENTE LO QUE QUERÍA SABER!!
> ¡Muchas gracias!
> 
> Y unas cosas:
> 
> 1.¿Siempre es así? ¿No hay excepciones?
> 2.¿Cómo puedo saber cuándo hay una "h" que es muda y se escriba con "alef"?
> 3.Entonces, esta palabra está bien escrita en hebreo, ¿cierto?
> Halkuldrakam:
> הָלקוּלדרָקָם
> 
> P.D.: No creo que hayas tenido ningún fallo al escribir en español. Lo haces muy bien. ¿De qué país eres?m
> 
> Un saludo


1. Creo que sí, en cuanto a las loanwords, por lo menos.
2. Perdoná que no entiendo lo que querés decir.
3. Creo que es cierto, aunque yo también estoy aprendiendo aun.



Er_lco said:


> Ah! Dos cosas más:
> 
> (La i)
> 1. Entonces, ¿cuándo se utiliza  כּ ? ¿y שׁ?
> 2. La letra "yod" es "i" en español, ¿no? Bueno, ¿cómo se escribe? ¿Hay algunas reglas a tener en cuenta?
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.


1. En las palabras "nativas".
2. Sí.


Saludos


----------

